# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  WIP - The Eastern shores of Ehren

## kacey

This is the North Eastern side of a large continent in the world I've been working on. I've only just started, but this is what I have so far. The title is just a place holder for now, and I hope to get the line work done on my mountains next.

I've lost quite a bit of quality shrinking this down for uploading, things are looking kind of fuzzy, sorry about that. I was wondering if some one could tell me the maximum file size allowed for uploading to the site?

Critiques, and suggestions are welcome.

----------


## ChickPea

It's looking great so far, Kacey. I really like what you've done. 

As for image sizes, Tilt made a handy little graphic that you can see here. There's further detail in the first post of that thread too.

----------


## kacey

> It's looking great so far, Kacey. I really like what you've done. 
> 
> As for image sizes, Tilt made a handy little graphic that you can see here. There's further detail in the first post of that thread too.


Thanx ChickPea, I appreciate the positive feed back, I was unsure about the style as it wasn't the look I was originally going for, but now I feel a bit better about it. I'll also thank you for the link on file size, it was really helpful.

----------


## kacey

I got the line work done on my mountains, it took about 5 hours to do, so I'm gonna move on to something else for a while because I'm sick of looking at them. I tried doing a couple of hilly areas, but I'm unsure of weather they turned out or not, I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts on them, not sure if I'll keep them or not.

I hope to get the outlines done on my lakes next, and maybe get started on river placement.

----------


## Neyjour

This is looking wonderful so far!  I like the hills (and the mountains too!).  What is it about them that you're not sure of?  Style or placement?  Or something else..?

I'm curious... is this going to be monochrome, or will you be adding colour?   :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Yeah... I'm not sure why you're not sure of them either!  They look pretty dang fantastic if you ask me.

----------


## ChickPea

Heh. What Diamond said^^

I'm loving this so far. It's looking like it's going to be my favourite kind of map.  :Very Happy:

----------


## morganPotPie

i really like the style. 
The linework looks great and i love how you did the "ripple" look bordering the land.
I also really dig the background paper.

great work so far

----------


## kacey

> This is looking wonderful so far!  I like the hills (and the mountains too!).  What is it about them that you're not sure of?  Style or placement?  Or something else..?
> 
> I'm curious... is this going to be monochrome, or will you be adding colour?


Thanks Neyjour, it's good to know that my hilly areas are ok. You're question forced me to think more into it, and I think what's bugging me is maybe that to my eye the hilly areas stand out in contrast to the larger mountain areas. It might just be that I did the mountains first, and the hills where an after thought, they just seem to jump out to me. I'm thinking if I add more smaller hilly regions that the contrast won't seem so stark, maybe spread them out a bit so my eye doesn't focus on those two areas so much... I don't know if that makes sense.

When I posted this map here I was hoping to get some insight on the colour issue. Because this isn't the style I was originally going for I haven't really decided yet, but when I tried adding colour to the water it just didn't look right, if I do add colour it will be subtle. I want this to be a political map so I was thinking I might try doing some faded colours just on the edges of the different nations. I'll definitely be doing some shading on the mountains, and probably around the coast maybe just slightly darker then the background or some type of brown, I don't know but I think I'm rambling on here... 

I'd be curious to know what people think about adding colour to this style of map, you're insights would be valuable to me since I'm a little torn on this issue.

----------


## kacey

Thanks Diamond, ChickPea, and morganPotPie, the nice comments are definitely appreciated. I would answer them individually but it's getting pretty late here in my neck of the woods. the positive comments make me feel better about moving forward with this project, thank you so much.

----------


## kacey

> Just passing by to say how beautiful this map already is! I love your forests.


Thank's Ilanthar.

----------


## - Max -

Also passing by to say the same thing  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

> Also passing by to say the same thing


Thank's Max, some of the elements were largely inspired by you're Elandaria map, most notably the forest style, so I'm glad you like it.

----------


## kacey

I haven't been working on this lately, but I did some more labelling a couple of weeks ago, so just wanted to post a quick update. There's still allot of work to be done, I just needed a break from this one for a bit. I hope to come back to it in a couple of weeks with fresh eyes instead of tired disdain.

----------


## - JO -

No need of tired disdain ! Your work is great here ! 
I find the map very consistent ! You put a lot of work in details (trees, fonts, etc.) and the result is really good !

----------


## Mouse

Sometimes a break is necessary when working on the same thing for so long.  Even just a short time away from your map can help you to see it in a completely fresh light.

in your case I hope you come back and realise it is actually a pretty excellent map after all, and forget the disdain you might currently feel  :Wink:

----------


## kacey

Thank's for the Rep -JO- , and Mouse, I really appreciate the encouragement to move forward. I really have spent far too much time on this, all there's really left to do is the rest of the labelling, and I hope to do something different with the title as well, and of course a scale, I spent allot of time behind the scenes trying to figuring out the size of this place not to add one... It's just hard to see the finish line.

----------


## Eilathen

Tired disdain for this beauty?! I'm glad you have never seen my maps  :Very Happy: 

I still think this is a fantastic map! The only thing i'd wish is for the forests to get more omph!! , if that makes sense. They're too subtle for me. But the flavor and atmosphere this map transports is A-grade! So don't sell yourself short, kacey!

Sometimes a break does help, so i'd say just try it out. Here's hoping you'll be motivated again when you return  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

> Tired disdain for this beauty?! I'm glad you have never seen my maps 
> 
> I still think this is a fantastic map! The only thing i'd wish is for the forests to get more omph!! , if that makes sense. They're too subtle for me. But the flavor and atmosphere this map transports is A-grade! So don't sell yourself short, kacey!
> 
> Sometimes a break does help, so i'd say just try it out. Here's hoping you'll be motivated again when you return


ah, but I have seen you're map's, I just wish you'd post more of them, I'm envious of those who have the patients to do them by hand, and yours are nothing to bock at. I'm still an avid lurker here at the forum, and I creep around all the profiles of people who post on my thread, you didn't think I'd pass yours by did you. The one you did with you're friend in PS is very nice, I'd like to see more.

As for the trees, I may try and work on them some more like you suggested, I'll see how much steam I have left for it when I get back to work on this project in the near future.

----------


## Eilathen

> ah, but I have seen you're map's, I just wish you'd post more of them, I'm envious of those who have the patients to do them by hand, and yours are nothing to bock at. I'm still an avid lurker here at the forum, and I creep around all the profiles of people who post on my thread, you didn't think I'd pass yours by did you. The one you did with you're friend in PS is very nice, I'd like to see more.


Thanks for the kind words, kacey.
I don't post more because as of now, there are no more handdrawn maps. I have neglected that for a long time now.

Funny you should mention patience...because that is what i also envy in you guys...i always give up with PS or Gimp long before i can make a map that looks acceptable. Fortunately for me, my friend has more patience for such electronic tools. I like what he has done so far with that map you mentioned.

So, if i am completely honest, i'd trade your skill with PS for my patience with pen and paper in a heart-beat  :Wink: 

Anyway, that's way off-topic. Hope you'll find back to your motivation for this map here, because i'd love to see a finished version  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

> Thanks for the kind words, kacey.
> I don't post more because as of now, there are no more handdrawn maps. I have neglected that for a long time now.
> 
> Funny you should mention patience...because that is what i also envy in you guys...i always give up with PS or Gimp long before i can make a map that looks acceptable. Fortunately for me, my friend has more patience for such electronic tools. I like what he has done so far with that map you mentioned.
> 
> So, if i am completely honest, i'd trade your skill with PS for my patience with pen and paper in a heart-beat 
> 
> Anyway, that's way off-topic. Hope you'll find back to your motivation for this map here, because i'd love to see a finished version


PS, and Gimp definitely have a steap learning curve, I've been playing around with both of them for a few years now, and still have so much more to learn. There's some great tutorials here at the guild, and tons on YouTube, and Deviant art. Do you have PS or Gimp on you're computer? And if so, have you tried following along with any tutorials? You can learn a lot screwing up you're first attempts.

----------


## Kellerica

> PS, and Gimp definitely have a steap learning curve, I've been playing around with both of them for a few years now, and still have so much more to learn. There's some great tutorials here at the guild, and tons on YouTube, and Deviant art. Do you have PS or Gimp on you're computer? And if so, have you tried following along with any tutorials? You can learn a lot screwing up you're first attempts.


I'll have to strongly second this one. I was a complete noob with Photoshop before I got into mapping in 2014, and everything I know now I have learnt solely from cartography tutorials. I don't claim to be a pro yet, by any scale, but I have gotten a better grip on the program than I ever though possible. For me personally, the Jezelf tutorials and Tear's Saderan tutorial have been my number one teachers. This site truly is a treasure trove.

----------


## Eilathen

I have both on my computer, actually. And i followed some tuts (for example, the Saderan tut) but somehow i never got past the steep intro into these programs. I guess i am just too easily distracted when it comes to these kind of topics (i can be pretty adamant and persistent in other parts of my life  :Wink:  ). Maybe one of these days i will keep at it...

It is kind of intimidating though, if you see what you guys can do with it...first efforts always feel so...poor and underwhelming after comparing it to the output on here  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cartography Dragon

I love it! That is amazing, quite cool to see. I love the subtle color scheme, and the map elements (mountains, forests, cliffs, etc.) look great. My only suggestion is to cut down on the number of cities - that will help with the naming, and keep it from looking too busy. Busy isn't always bad, but for such a large scale map it can distract the viewer. Just my two cents!

----------


## kacey

> I have both on my computer, actually. And i followed some tuts (for example, the Saderan tut) but somehow i never got past the steep intro into these programs. I guess i am just too easily distracted when it comes to these kind of topics (i can be pretty adamant and persistent in other parts of my life  ). Maybe one of these days i will keep at it...
> 
> It is kind of intimidating though, if you see what you guys can do with it...first efforts always feel so...poor and underwhelming after comparing it to the output on here


Poor, and underwhelming wouldn't even come close to describing my first attempts, they were down right ugly. Maybe one day I'll work up the courage to post some of my first attempts, then you might not feel so bad about your's.

----------


## kacey

> I'll have to strongly second this one. I was a complete noob with Photoshop before I got into mapping in 2014, and everything I know now I have learnt solely from cartography tutorials. I don't claim to be a pro yet, by any scale, but I have gotten a better grip on the program than I ever though possible. For me personally, the Jezelf tutorials and Tear's Saderan tutorial have been my number one teachers. This site truly is a treasure trove.


And look where you are now! Every map you've posted is in my inspiration folder.

----------


## kacey

> I love it! That is amazing, quite cool to see. I love the subtle color scheme, and the map elements (mountains, forests, cliffs, etc.) look great. My only suggestion is to cut down on the number of cities - that will help with the naming, and keep it from looking too busy. Busy isn't always bad, but for such a large scale map it can distract the viewer. Just my two cents!


Thank's so much Cartography Dragon. I was relieved to see you're comment because the sheer thought of completing all the labeling has ground this project to a halt. I think I may just take you up on that suggestion, then I might have a chance at completing it some time in this century. I feel very overwhelmed by this project right now, but I think you're advice might just push me to finish it.

----------


## Cartography Dragon

> Thank's so much Cartography Dragon. I was relieved to see you're comment because the sheer thought of completing all the labeling has ground this project to a halt. I think I may just take you up on that suggestion, then I might have a chance at completing it some time in this century. I feel very overwhelmed by this project right now, but I think you're advice might just push me to finish it.


No problem! I learned that the hard way, I was hand drawing a world map and I added way too many cities, I was overwhelmed and left it alone for over a month. Then I went back and erased a bunch of 'em, and finished it in an hour  :Razz:

----------


## kacey

I needed a break from my current project so decided to come back to this one, and managed to get the city labels finished today...It feels so good to be done with them, its been a long time coming.

Still have to label the water, do the shading on the cliffs, and work on the trees a bit.

----------


## Voolf

This map looks great kacey, i love it already. I am working on something simillar in style now as my personal project, but your map is looking so mch better....
I am looking forward to seeing this one in finished maps, want to have it in my inspirational folder! (if i can)

----------


## kacey

Thanks Voolf, I'm honoured that you would want this in you're inspiration folder so go nuts, it's odd to me reading this because I have you're maps in my inspiration folder, and strive to get to you're level.

I'd love to see this map you're working on, do you have a WIP thread for it?

----------


## Voolf

> it's odd to me reading this because I have you're maps in my inspiration folder, and strive to get to you're level.


That's what i love about this forum and members. We all have different ways and technique to draw. People have different tastes and judges subjectivly (which is fine). For someone, a map may be just ok, for others a great inspiration because they love the style. We all are teachers and students to each other.




> I'd love to see this map you're working on, do you have a WIP thread for it?


No i don't, i am making this one with closed door  :Razz: . I guessed it is nothing too fancy, and more like trying several new things. I wanted to create map in certain style but somehow i could not do it and the style shifted on the way. I change it several times already and now though still looks ok seems like mish mash. I dont think i will make WIP of it, but i will post it on Finished maps when i am done. I will let you know in the thread that this is the one  :Very Happy:

----------


## Diamond

Glad to see you back on this one, kacey!  Really great technique, especially the trees (which I just can't seem to get to look as good as yours!).

If you want one bit of criticism, I think that after looking at them again with fresh eyes, the nation borders seem too insubstantial.  You can't see them at all from a zoomed-out view, and they're pretty hard to spot zoomed-in, too.

----------


## loottheroom

I've just spent a good hour going through this thread, in awe at this gorgeous map. This is incredible work, and I can't wait to see it finished.

There have been some really helpful comments from other users too, and some links to other incredible maps that are a huge inspiration. If I could give rep to everybody in this thread right now I absolutely would. Thanks everyone, and great work kacey!

----------


## kacey

> That's what i love about this forum and members. We all have different ways and technique to draw. People have different tastes and judges subjectivly (which is fine). For someone, a map may be just ok, for others a great inspiration because they love the style. We all are teachers and students to each other.
> 
> 
> No i don't, i am making this one with closed door . I guessed it is nothing too fancy, and more like trying several new things. I wanted to create map in certain style but somehow i could not do it and the style shifted on the way. I change it several times already and now though still looks ok seems like mish mash. I dont think i will make WIP of it, but i will post it on Finished maps when i am done. I will let you know in the thread that this is the one


Its great to be able to get advice from such a diverse group, its why I joined the forum. Sometimes some one will say they dont like a certain aspect of a map, but someone else will chime in, and say they do, it can be a little confusing sometimes, but this way you can weigh out the opinions, and decide if something youve done is worth changing. Ive learned more by posting my WIPs here over a short time then I ever did trying to figure it out on my own for two years.

I understand keeping youre project under raps, I sometimes wish I didnt start a few threads just because they never turn out how I envisioned them in my head, and more times then not go unfinished. Everything I do seems to shift in style, this map for example was suppose to be completely different. It is what it is I guess, but sometimes its fun to let them take on a life of theyre own.

----------


## kacey

> Glad to see you back on this one, kacey!  Really great technique, especially the trees (which I just can't seem to get to look as good as yours!).
> 
> If you want one bit of criticism, I think that after looking at them again with fresh eyes, the nation borders seem too insubstantial.  You can't see them at all from a zoomed-out view, and they're pretty hard to spot zoomed-in, too.


Thanks Diamond, I made the borders more prominent right after reading youre comment, I think they look better now, Ill probably post an update when Im done the sea labels...but who knows when that will be, right now Im jumping back, and forth between three projects, but one of them is a landscape experiment which youll probably never see on the forum because it isnt a map.

I will happily upload the brush that I used for those trees to the forum with a description of how I paint with it if any one is interested, but someone will first have to tell me how to do that. Ive never uploaded a brush before so Im clueless as to how that works.




> I've just spent a good hour going through this thread, in awe at this gorgeous map. This is incredible work, and I can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> There have been some really helpful comments from other users too, and some links to other incredible maps that are a huge inspiration. If I could give rep to everybody in this thread right now I absolutely would. Thanks everyone, and great work kacey!


Thanks loottheroom, Ive definitely gotten some great advice along the way, the people on this forum are top notch, and Im always honoured to learn from them, its helped me so much. Im glad you found this thread helpful, because I sure have.

----------


## kacey

I finally got around to doing a bit of shading on the cliffs, all I have to do now is re work the title, and add a box of some sort around it, I probably won't go too fancy on that part I want to keep it fairly simple. Then I have to force myself to do the sea labelling which I'm really dreading, the labelling so far has taken such a long time and is probably what made me stop working on it to begin with, but it needs to be finished even if it kills me to do it, I've left this sitting for way too long.

----------


## Mouse

Its certainly been a while!  Well done for coming back to it  :Wink: 

Looking great as usual  :Very Happy: 

There's nothing wrong with the cliff shading in a technical sense, but how about adding a couple of slightly more jiggly lines in there.  At the moment they do seem just a tiny bit smooth and uniformly vertical.

That may be just the style you were aiming for, though, so my bad if it is  :Wink:

----------


## Josiah VE

I haven't seen this in a while. This has developed beautifully!
The style is fantastic. I especially like the mountains and forest.  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

It's gorgeous, kacey!  :Smile:

----------


## SteffenBrand

Wow, I came here because I misread the title (Esteren), but I stayed because of the gorgeous work. Well done, rep! =)

----------


## kacey

Thanks guy's I really appreciate the positive feedback, and all the help, and support I've received while working on this map it really helps me keep going.

You can find the finished map here https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=37417

----------

